# Erotic porn for couples



## aardvark2 (Dec 22, 2012)

My wife and I would like to watch some porn together -- but she's a bit put off by the sort of fast-and-furious, explicit, gaping-vagina stuff that forms the bulk of the videos on youporn, redtube, or any of the other main free sites. Can anyone point us to any specific videos on any of these sites that are more "erotica"-type porn than XXX-type porn? More of couples having gentle sex together than pounding away. Any suggestions or links would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

The problem with "women's porn" is that it is usually excruciatingly boring for men to watch. A lot of talking and the sex is slower than molasses. But a google search for women's porn will probably help you find what she wants to look at. Just try not to doze off while she does.


----------



## Denis B (Jan 2, 2013)

You can try any erotic films by Tinto Brass.


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

xxx art is visually beautiful and not as 'gory' as most modern stuff is.Also Dane Jone's stuff is also good,there's some on Youporn. Passion HD is also found on Youporn


----------



## johnnycomelately (Oct 30, 2010)

Porn made for women, by women | Life and style | guardian.co.uk


----------



## johnnycomelately (Oct 30, 2010)

My wife and I like 70s porn classics. If you can get past the hair they can be funny and sexy.


----------



## keethytheseeker (Dec 1, 2012)

aardvark2 said:


> My wife and I would like to watch some porn together -- but she's a bit put off by the sort of fast-and-furious, explicit, gaping-vagina stuff that forms the bulk of the videos on youporn, redtube, or any of the other main free sites. Can anyone point us to any specific videos on any of these sites that are more "erotica"-type porn than XXX-type porn? More of couples having gentle sex together than pounding away. Any suggestions or links would be much appreciated. Thanks.


No. It's like digging in a dung heap because once, long ago, you caught the gleam of a gem. I've found half a dozen 'gems' in 40 years of digging and none of them come from a studio or director I could name. I just stumbled on them by accident. If you find a good supply, please post again on this thread. Modern man has the wonderful medium of film, but all he can do is film banal, or brutal trash!


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

johnnycomelately said:


> My wife and I like 70s porn classics. If you can get past the hair they can be funny and sexy.


70's classics are good stuff!
And they actually have a good storyline sometimes.
But they are kind of hard to get.
And the quality is definitely not HD.


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

johnnycomelately said:


> My wife and I like 70s porn classics. If you can get past the hair they can be funny and sexy.


The perms or the big fluffy 70s bush ? I think "getting past the hair" is the major stumbling block to oral.

Personally I find very little redeeming about the 70s except SNL.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

There's no way to know until you get a few from differing types.

Massage, seduction, innocent taken advantage of, etc are more commonly liked I think.

Try the original Debbie does dallas.
Massage creep movies (not as creepy as it sounds).
Get something voyeur specific.

Other than just clips without story which most women don't like, it's hard to know until you try a few. There's 10,000 types so good luck. Don't be embarrassed to get something with forced or cheating, etc. You never know what fantasy gets her going.


----------



## curlysue321 (Jul 30, 2012)

I cannot speak from experience since I just ordered my first porn movie for hubby and I. I ordered from a company that makes porn for women and couples by Candida Royalle. I specifically didn't want to see women as objects or being disrespected and wanted something with romance and actual couples.


----------



## KendalMintcake (Nov 3, 2012)

Try Andrew Blake - artistic erotic and none of the cheesy cum shots blended with ridiculous stories of pool guys and fixit men. Just erotic hot artsy classy films - a totally different approach that you probably wouldn't even call it porn. Some 'porn' such as stuff by Candida Royale is marketed as porn for women but even still the guys are gross and all she does is just omit flying ejaculate. Andrew Blake is mostly showcasing georgeous women and adds an element of bondage - try it and maximize chances of success!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aardvark2 (Dec 22, 2012)

Kylie84 said:


> xxx art is visually beautiful and not as 'gory' as most modern stuff is.Also Dane Jone's stuff is also good,there's some on Youporn. Passion HD is also found on Youporn


These are great suggestions. We watched a Dane Jones video today during foreplay, and it was just what we wanted -- attractive couple having sweet and loving sex; explicit, with all relevant body parts clearly visible, but in good taste. Will try other videos later. Thanks!


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

Similar to Dane Jones: x-art, sexart, joymii


----------



## JWilliams (Jul 2, 2012)

I also recommend dane Jones. Was on youpron with wife. She was getting turned off by most of the stuff. They have a romantic category and the stuff in there is very classy and not raunchy


----------



## daffodilly (Oct 3, 2011)

We just downloaded "Pirates"...am I or the hubby going to be disappointed by it? Kept reading it was a "women's" friendly porn movie, but I'm really not all that well versed in the subject!


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

I highly recommend the *Emmanuelle in Space* series with the ever so HOT Krista Allen. Get's us going every time we watch it.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

I would love to watch some erotic porn with my wife but I know she doesn't like it when I see hot women on tv, so that probably wouldn't work. But then I'd say, look, hot guys......I still don't think she'd go for that. I can dream can't I?


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

Aardvark2- Glad to help! 
Daffodilly- Pirates was awesome! Pirates 2 not so much. Enjoy!!!


----------

